# NCEES Credential Evaluation



## raman_singh (May 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I am in a situation where I believe a number of people have been before, especially people with non-US degree. So, I have bachelors of engineering from India and I applied for credential evaluation with NCEES. Everything was going great until I got the evaluation report; it said I am missing 11 hours of Math/Science and 9 hours of General Education. Now, I was already expecting that I would be short of some credits, but this is insane. NCEES report has these randomly assigned credits like 2.3 for some courses and 3 for others. It also does not count courses like Computational techniques as Math/Science, which in my opinion is the basis of a large number of science experiments which need interpolation of data. I know this is just my opinion, but I feel I have not been given proper credits for the other courses.

So, my question is, how can I get a justification from NCEES and have it re-evaluated without paying another $100. Also, what has been the experience of other engineers who went the same route. 

Thank you for your time.

PS: I do have a masters degree in electrical engineering from a US university.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (May 25, 2018)

raman_singh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am in a situation where I believe a number of people have been before, especially people with non-US degree. So, I have bachelors of engineering from India and I applied for credential evaluation with NCEES. Everything was going great until I got the evaluation report; it said I am missing 11 hours of Math/Science and 9 hours of General Education. Now, I was already expecting that I would be short of some credits, but this is insane. NCEES report has these randomly assigned credits like 2.3 for some courses and 3 for others. It also does not count courses like Computational techniques as Math/Science, which in my opinion is the basis of a large number of science experiments which need interpolation of data. I know this is just my opinion, but I feel I have not been given proper credits for the other courses.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I'm qualified to answer this. A couple of years ago I was in the same situation as you are, except I'm a mechanical engineer.

I had cleared the FE exam and had gathered 4 yrs of professional experience. I applied for the PE exam. My state board asked me to get my Indian undergrad degree evaluated by NCEES and it came back with deficiencies owing to random credit allocation by NCEES. State board said since the eval came back with deficiencies I had to have additional 1 yr work experience on top of required 4 yrs (so total of 5 yrs). Also, they refused to give me credit for my ABET master's degree. 

So two option here, in my opinion. 1. See what your state board requires you do in lieu of deficient credential evaluation. 2. Apply through a different state board that gives you credit for your master's degree (e.g. California in my case). I went with option 2 and passed PE exam this spring. 

I don't think going back to NCEES for re-evaluation is a viable option. If you paid additional fee and changed course descriptions it may help NCEES in credit allocation. But I wouldn't count on it. Their methodology appears too nebulous to go favorably for you. I've wasted a lot of time, money chasing this thread so I'd not recommend this.


----------



## mosayhim (May 27, 2018)

You may complete the missing hours by either two ways:

1- Clep: https://www.collegeboard.org/?navId=clep-cb, 

2- any community college


----------

